# Obama on tv tonight 3.28



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

He is on at 730 eastern. Not sure how this will affect tv schedules.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Since this is live, he affects less and less valuable programming as you travel west. Just local news and other crap on at 4:30 pm in the Pacific Time Zone. It looks like he is avoiding prime time. He is also avoiding people who work.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> Since this is live, he affects less and less valuable programming as you travel west. Just local news and other crap on at 4:30 pm in the Pacific Time Zone. It looks like he is avoiding prime time. He is also avoiding people who work.


Same in the Mountain Time Zone. Prime time starts at 7 MST and he speaks at 530 MST. Just local or national news and syndicated shows on at that time.

Thanks for the posting. I had heard about his speech but didn't know the time, and my guide data hasn't been updated to reflect any change yet.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I just heard on TV about the address, and thought to post here about it myself.

Glad this was already here, but can't help but wonder if a slightly different title would have made things a little more clear. (Something like *"Presidential address at 7:30 eastern...
Prime Time affected?"*)


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

News story says it's at 730pm ET so as to not affect prime time shows (also makes it more likely that the broadcast networks will cover the Presidential address, otherwise they usually leave it to the cable news nets). 

Still probably a good idea to monitor for other recording conflicts in case the coverage goes past 8pm ET.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

It started before PT. If it's kept under 30 minutes, no impact to PT network shows.


----------



## MountainMan41 (Feb 28, 2005)

sieglinde said:


> It looks like he is avoiding prime time. He is also avoiding people who work.


I don't work so I got to watch it and he said he was going to take real good care of all of us who WERE watching.  He did not mention who was going to pay for all the stuff he was giving me, though.  That did bother me a bit...I sure hope he finds somebody to take care of me.  They say this is the land of the free, but there is some stuff I still don't get for free.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The speech went under 30 minutes so no one should have been affected.


----------

